# 2021 Puppies



## AmnesiacBear (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi from Delaware. My partner and I are first time dog owners who just welcomed Ozzy, Prince of Barkness to our home! I grew up around golden retrievers but this is the first puppy of our own. He's 13 weeks and so sweet and friendly.

Looking forward to checking out the forum!


----------



## jbscott1007 (Dec 6, 2021)

I have had dogs my entire life, but Chloe is by far the cutest, funniest, sweetest, most opinionated and talkative little girl I've ever known. We are currently working on her leash training and her manners when we're out walking. We can use all the advice we can get!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

If your puppy was born in 2021, please submit a photo of him/her in this thread along with his/her name and anything you would like to share. Thank you!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

This is Kiki, 7 months (born May 2021).


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Absolutely striking appearance! WOW!


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

This is Ursa Minor, born in April 2021. 
She's still changing every day but overall she has great energy and loves people and other dogs. 
She's very funny and adorably curious, and most of all, oh so sweet. 

Also, I'm pretty sure she loves my husband more than me. I have many photos of her snuggling with him and barely any of us chilling together.

(I hope it's ok to post one too many...)


----------



## UrsaMinor (Jul 4, 2021)

DogFather said:


> Absolutely striking appearance! WOW!


I agree. I follow Kiki on Instagram and she's always stunning in her photos and videos.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Here’s Jolene, born 6/20/21. She is a tiny little thing (still weighing in under 7 lbs at 6 months old) but has a BIG personality and is super smart and a total love bug.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Havanese Dreams said:


> This is Kiki, 7 months (born May 2021).
> 
> View attachment 176537


She’s gorgeous! Love the markings!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

UrsaMinor said:


> This is Ursa Minor, born in April 2021.
> She's still changing every day but overall she has great energy and loves people and other dogs.
> She's very funny and adorably curious, and most of all, oh so sweet.
> 
> ...


She is such a cutie! I’m going to guess that you’re just the person that takes more photos and she loves snuggling with you too 😊


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

UrsaMinor said:


> This is Ursa Minor, born in April 2021.





LWalks said:


> Here’s Jolene, born 6/20/21.


What is it with all these 2021 puppies? Were they ALL at the front of the line when the cute gene was handed out? Just an unbelievable group of puppies...and Ducky and Chase from the Easter Basket litter haven't even signed in yet!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our Ivy was born in Jan. 2021. She's in our 7th Generation of Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Our Ivy was born in Jan. 2021.
> View attachment 176553


She must go back to Posh? 💗


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Linebred, but low COI. Very smart, and Very athletic.

One of her Brothers has learned to take his toys out of a box by name.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

My sweet Mando was born in January 2021. We love him so much. ❤


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My 2021 Bred-by puppy High Jump Shutter Bug, AKA "Ducky" born on April 5th. He has been a star in the conformation ring since starting a few days after turning 6 months old. (as soon as eligible)









He is the apple of his mother's eye.









In the ring again. He has shown 6 times (3 weekends) and has only NOT won the points (Winners Dog or Best of Winners) only once, completely amateur owner handled! Unfortunately, Covid has us staying home for the next few months again, so it will be a while be for I can finish his championship. The way he has been showing, and considering how much the judges like him, my plan is to special him once his adult coat comes in. (which is starting now)









In between, he's still a normal, silly, (sometimes a wee bit naughty) and 100% Havanese puppy!









Surveying his kingdom.









This is what he does when he wants to be picked up for some loving! Who could resist that?!?!









A new trick he's working on! He likes pushing his wagon.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Fabulous puppy photos! Thanks for sharing! (There is no such thing as too many photos in this forum!) I was already following Kiki on IG, but now I'm following Ursa too!

Karen, can you please post a video of Ducky pushing his wagon? Thanks!

Where are the rest of the 2021 puppies?

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

😁 Toffee, born 17th February 2021💖


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Piper was born January 6th 2021!

Her first birthday is only 4 days away! We have some new treats, chews, toys, and 2 new puzzle toys ready to give her on Thursday!


----------



## Porter (Dec 31, 2021)

Porter is 11 weeks - born October 2021.


waiting patiently for his puzzle


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

All of these cute puppy pictures make me want… another puppy!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Adorable photos, all! Thanks for sharing!

I should have asked people to indicate if their dogs had Instagram accounts? Do they?

@shamamama15

Thanks!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Havanese Dreams said:


> All of these cute puppy pictures make me want… another puppy!


DANGER, DANGER, CODE RED! @Havanese Dreams needs to be put in quarantine because she has a highly contagious disease.  If she keeps talking like this it could start a new pandemic. Several other members on HF already suffer from this affliction, MHS. MHS is also known as the Potato Chip syndrome (I bet you can't stop with just one). Once you are infected with MULTIPLE HAVANESE SYNDROME, there is only one known cure...getting another Havanese! If you think you might have symptoms of MHS, I recommend you get yourself to a Vet immediately who can fit you with a cone big enough to cover your eyes so you can't see all these cute 2021 puppies, every one of them a winner. You have been warned!

Me? I don't look at the photos. 😖 That helps to keep me from falling off the Havaholic addiction wagon! 🥴


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I just can't stand it! All these photos are nothing but cute! I WANT A PUPPY!


----------



## charla (Oct 22, 2021)

My Boo!


----------



## NN21 (Sep 10, 2020)

Maple, born 1/26/21  her color's changed so much (pics are ~5 mnths apart)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Maple is beautiful!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I think @DogFather’s warning about how contagious MHS is came too late and I want another puppy. Somebody help me! 🤣🙂


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I think @DogFather’s warning about how contagious MHS is came too late and I want another puppy. Somebody help me! 🤣🙂


Nope. Look at my sig picture. I CERTAINLY can’t help you! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Nope. Look at my sig picture. I CERTAINLY can’t help you! LOL!


I think it is an incurable disease.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think it is an incurable disease.


I don't want to be cured! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I don't want to be cured! LOL!


As illustrated by Karen, the cure is not to get another Havanese because then you simply want another one!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> As illustrated by Karen, the cure is not to get another Havanese because then you simply want another one!


I’ve been away from the Forum for a little while and trying to catch up. And what happens? I catch MHS. 🤣❤


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I’ve been away from the Forum for a little while and trying to catch up. And what happens? I catch MHS. 🤣❤


This forum is definitely a place to stay away from if you want to avoid catching MHS!!!! But if you already have been bitten by the bug maybe you should just roll with it!


----------



## Sabeena (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi everyone,

So glad to see there's a forum for Havanese dogs, I'd like to introduce Harley, she's just over 14 weeks now.


----------



## Noël S (12 mo ago)

Porter said:


> Porter is 11 weeks - born October 2021.
> 
> View attachment 176607
> 
> ...


We got Hazel (5 mos now) this puzzle too and she solves it so quickly now we stopped using it about a month ago. The snuffle mat is her fave now.


----------



## Noël S (12 mo ago)

I posted a couple of pics on the introduction page but here is Hazel, born July 21, 2021.








She thought the snow was stupendous!








and, unfortunately the snow liked her back








All tuckered out


----------



## PooPayGrandma (May 15, 2021)

ShamaMama said:


> If your puppy was born in 2021, please submit a photo of him/her in this thread along with his/her name and anything you would like to share. Thank you!
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## PooPayGrandma (May 15, 2021)

Teddy Beans was born on May 8th 2021. He is a dark Havana chocolate from Kingskids Havanese. He changed our lives!! Every owns every bit of our hearts! 🥰❤😍


----------



## PooPayGrandma (May 15, 2021)

DogFather said:


> DANGER, DANGER, CODE RED! @Havanese Dreams needs to be put in quarantine because she has a highly contagious disease.  If she keeps talking like this it could start a new pandemic. Several other members on HF already suffer from this affliction, MHS. MHS is also known as the Potato Chip syndrome (I bet you can't stop with just one). Once you are infected with MULTIPLE HAVANESE SYNDROME, there is only one known cure...getting another Havanese! If you think you might have symptoms of MHS, I recommend you get yourself to a Vet immediately who can fit you with a cone big enough to cover your eyes so you can't see all these cute 2021 puppies, every one of them a winner. You have been warned!
> 
> Me? I don't look at the photos. 😖 That helps to keep me from falling off the Havaholic addiction wagon! 🥴


I loved reading this and oops I did catch it this year! We pick up number 2 in February.


----------



## Noël S (12 mo ago)

PooPayGrandma said:


> Teddy Beans was born on May 8th 2021. He is a dark Havana chocolate from Kingskids Havanese. He changed our lives!! Every owns every bit of our hearts! 🥰❤😍
> View attachment 176749


Zorro! He is adorable. Aren’t we blessed?


----------



## PooPayGrandma (May 15, 2021)

❤❤








Teddy Beans born May 8, 2021 ❤❤


----------



## Noël S (12 mo ago)

What a little goof ball! 😄😍


----------



## moonchild (12 mo ago)

Hello! This is Einstein! He is an October 2021 baby and 15 weeks. He is very loving, playful, and occasionally (ok like a lot) is seen running off with our shoes or his leash or harness. He is such a character and we love having him!


----------



## VerityRow (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone! This is Santi, she is our first family dog and first Havanese! She is amazing - smart, loving and friendly as well as a bit sensitive at times (2 vets have told me this now!) She was born in September 2021 and we are having so much fun getting to know her! Great to join this forum and meet all the other Havanese families


----------



## Doc Writer (Apr 8, 2021)

STARBORN WIND 'ER UP AND CALL ME HENRY (aka Henry James). Born 8/22/2021. Henry's very wary around other dogs as he hasn't had a chance to socialize. People, however, are another story. Everyone he meets is his new best friend. He's constantly busy, sharp as a tack, definitely stubborn at times, affectionate, playful, and we love every inch of his silly self to pieces!


----------



## Noël S (12 mo ago)

Hi Ozzy! What a good boy you are!
he is sooo cute!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (5 mo ago)

A coupe of Sirena's "baby pictures." She was born Oct of 221.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, what a cutie!!!


----------



## Lola&Mico (4 mo ago)

31818 said:


> DANGER, DANGER, CODE RED! @Havanese Dreams needs to be put in quarantine because she has a highly contagious disease.  If she keeps talking like this it could start a new pandemic. Several other members on HF already suffer from this affliction, MHS. MHS is also known as the Potato Chip syndrome (I bet you can't stop with just one). Once you are infected with MULTIPLE HAVANESE SYNDROME, there is only one known cure...getting another Havanese! If you think you might have symptoms of MHS, I recommend you get yourself to a Vet immediately who can fit you with a cone big enough to cover your eyes so you can't see all these cute 2021 puppies, every one of them a winner. You have been warned!
> 
> Me? I don't look at the photos. 😖 That helps to keep me from falling off the Havaholic addiction wagon! 🥴


That is so funny. I did not know my disorder had a name. I thought Lola just tricked me into getting another puppy!!!















too late for me, alas…


----------



## Lola&Mico (4 mo ago)

Lola&Mico said:


> That is so funny. I did not know my disorder had a name. I thought Lola just tricked me into getting another puppy!!!
> View attachment 179049
> View attachment 179052
> 
> too late for me, alas…


Mico wa born 2021


----------

